# Upgraded My Factory Stereo



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I finally done it, it's still not 100% but it sounds better than what it did before. Heres the run down so far, I replace the rear deck subs with Kicker CompVT 6.5" 2ohm subs, the rear side panels with Infinity shallow mount 2ohm 6.5" two way speakers. I'm driving the subs with a 2 channel Power Acoustik 800 watt amp. Had an extra beat up 1farad Audobahn Capacitor so I painted it and threw it in there. In the future I'm going to replace the door and dash speakers with 2 ohm 6.5" 2 way Infinity Kappa Components. Thanks to *6QTS11OZ* I was able to finish it off I could not find brackets to mount the bottom half of the amp and the capacitor.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice jobarty: how long did it take you to do?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very sharp great job. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So that’s what he was doing at your place a few weeks back…Looks like a clean & professional installation. I thought that was a DVD player for a second.
Now – upgrading your stereo is all well and good, but what is the ETA on the SC?...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> So that’s what he was doing at your place a few weeks back…


Nah! I normally stay with him and his wife on Wednesdays and Thursdays. That saves me quite a bit of cash from buying less gas because I live 65 miles away from the base. Plus working 4-10s help too. I'm a Field Engineer for a government contractor so we can't live on the base. I'm very thankful and appreciate their friendship, kindness and hospitality. Plus the free meals aren't bad either. 

I have to admit that I didn't think the subs he have would sound as good as they do. They are very, very nice. Not too much and not too little. I wonder how they would sound in the rear side panels though?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Now there is a the clean/proffesional setup, came out great.

I need to send my car to you neek ottosportz too.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Now there is a the clean/proffesional setup, came out great.
> 
> I need to send my car to you neek ottosportz too.


Bring it on brother! Here is the link to my set up. ---> http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/my-new-stereo-set-up-17480/. I didn't take photos of when we had the car torn apart.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

deg04gto said:


> Nice jobarty: how long did it take you to do?


Thanks. Well I worked on it after work so I got few hours a day in and the wife gets mad when you spend too much time on the car. I started on it Monday and got it the interior put back in Wednesday. Monday was spent tearing the car down removing the speakers and installing the side panels speakers, Tuesday was the wiring, sodering ect. got to hear it work. Wednesday I put the interior back in and prefit the system that where the pictures of the rats nest of wires came from. Thursday 6QTS11OZ(Anthony) found some steel so we could finish mounting the amp. Did not get finished results until Friday I had to find a capcitor mount, no luck with that so Anthony found a bracket I could use.


PDQ GTO said:


> So that’s what he was doing at your place a few weeks back…Looks like a clean & professional installation. I thought that was a DVD player for a second.
> Now – upgrading your stereo is all well and good, but what is the ETA on the SC?...


:lol:Thanks. Money is holding me back from getting a S/C, got to pay the bills first. I'm also keeping my eye on the Kenny Belle(sp)twin screw supercharger setup thats in development for the GTO's. If the price is right, gets CARB certified and the installation is factory looking like the Magnacharger I might get that insted. The MP112 will meet my needs of 450whp+, but something different is comming out so I MIGHT jump on that.


Aramz06 said:


> Now there is a the clean/proffesional setup, came out great.
> 
> I need to send my car to you neek ottosportz too.


Thanks. Come on down, between 6QTS11OZ and I we done just about everything you can do to a Goat.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> *... between 6QTS11OZ and I we have done just about everything you can do to a Goat. *


Hey! I *WAS* drunk and there *WAS* something stuck in the tail pipe. I was in the middle of nowhere, had no tools and had to get it out the best way I could. By the way, I can finally pee without pain now. 

Oh! You're talking about done everything "mechanical" to a goat. My bad!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Hey! I *WAS* drunk and there *WAS* something stuck in the tail pipe. I was in the middle of nowhere, had no tools and had to get it out the best way I could. By the way, I can finally pee without pain now.
> 
> Oh! You're talking about done everything "mechanical" to a goat. My bad!


tmi.....TMI!!! :willy::willy::willy:









Got any pictures??


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee tmi.....TMI!!! :willy::willy::willy:

Is nothing sacred? That would be NO…


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Oh! You're talking about done everything "mechanical" to a goat. My bad!


:lol:Whatever you do to your goat is your personal thing if you want to use mechanical devices go ahead, whatever floats your boat.




_I might have to pull this post. Whayy of topic_.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

*6QTS11OZ* - What you do on your free saturdays is your own deal.

Does your goat at least have a happy face now? :lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> *6QTS11OZ* - What you do on your free saturdays is your own deal.
> 
> Does your goat at least have a happy face now? :lol:


I don't know about my goat but I'm smiling from ear to ear.


----------

